# Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich



## mikamailer (18. Juni 2003)

Benötige ich einen Angelschein in Frankreich?
Möchten campen und an den see nebenan ist angeln erlaubt.

Habe schon verzweifelt gesucht aber nichts gefunden,
nur von Tageskarten und so.

Aber bekommt man diese auch so????????

danke


----------



## anguilla (19. Juni 2003)

Eigentlich schon. Ich war 2001 in Frankreich und habe einen Kanal befischt. Dort gab es eine Art Touristeninfo, wo man eine Wochenkarte erwerben konnte. Weitere Voraussetzungen waren nicht erforderlich. 
Sollte also problemlos klappen.


----------



## til (19. Juni 2003)

Kann ich bestätigen. Frankreich ist da ziemlich unkompliziert. Die meisten Angleläden verkaufen auch Angelerlaubnisse. Im Zweifelsfall halt nachfragen, wo es Karten gibt, einmal im Jura wars der Blumenladen(!), der die Scheine verkauft hat.


----------



## thymallus (19. Juni 2003)

hallo,

meistens gibt es Angelkarten auch im örtlichen Zeitungs/Tabackkiosk-also auch am Wochenende-welche Erlaubnis man braucht, unterscheidet sich von Gewässer zu Gewässer-kann man aber über das örtliche Tourismusbüro erfahren.

gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## mikamailer (19. Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank!!

Wie findet ihr diese Angel ?
foto 

Benötige diese für 1 Woche und danach werde ich schauen 
wie es weiter geht
- ob mir überhaupt das Angeln Spaß macht

---

könnt ihr mir irgendso Info-, bücher oder websiten empfehlen
habe null ahnung vom fischen


----------



## anguilla (19. Juni 2003)

Falls du blutiger Anfänger bist, besser als nix.
Zum Weissfischfang sicher ausreichend, mehr aber nicht! 

Zudem macht das Angeln mit "sowas" keinen grossen Spass!


----------



## mikamailer (19. Juni 2003)

Aber ne teure Angel kaufen 
und danach in der ecke lagern ist auch sch....


----------



## Betreuer1 (19. Juni 2003)

Ich fahre im Sommer nach Südfrankreich und habe bereits am Ort nachgefragt ob und wo ich diese Erlaubnisscheine bekomme, man teilte mir allerdings mit, dass ich keine Erlaubnisscheine brauche.

Viele Grüße und Petri

Betreuer1


----------



## Smith (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

Heißt das also dass ich für Angeln in Frankreich keinen Angelschein benötige?????


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

Smith
das heisst es nicht es sei denn du hast nichts gegen eine Ordnungsstrafe...!


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

Im Salzwasser brauchst du keinen Schein, manchmal an Flußmündungen. Wo es die Scheine dafür gibt, wurde doch schon gepostet. Tabakladen, Blumenladen, Turiinfo, Angelladen. Mit Schein meine ich den Gewässerschein. Einen Fischereischein gibt es nur in unserem durchorganisierten Deutschland.


----------



## Smith (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

Ich habe bis jatzt auch nur am meer geangelt (bloß kleine fische die ich auch widereingeworfenhab! ) aber ich fahr dieses Jahr nach Frankreich un werd warscheinlich nur ein paar tage am meer sein!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

na dann ist ja OKI DOKI Smith...denn am Meer hab ich noch NIE in France geangelt!


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*



			
				Smith schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bis jatzt auch nur am meer geangelt (bloß kleine fische die ich auch widereingeworfenhab! ) aber ich fahr dieses Jahr nach Frankreich un werd warscheinlich nur ein paar tage am meer sein!!


 
Atlantik oder Mittelmeer?

Meine diesjährigen Ersterfahrungen am Atlantik waren eine tiefe Enttäuschung, da der Strand dort derart flach war, dass man gar nicht genug weit raus kam. #c 

Da dort auch nirgendwo Wattwürmer zu kriegen waren, habe ich es mit Makrelenstückchen und auch Tintenfischfetzen versucht. Leider ohne auch nur einen Biss an drei Angeltagen zu haben. Ich hab dann nochmals einen ganzen tag in einer großen Flusmündung, der Gironde, probiert, auch ohne Erfolg. Es standen zwar sehr viele Angler dort, auch Einheimische, aber so richtig doll gefangen ahebn die ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. 

Im Touristenbüro und auch auf mehreren Campingplätzen mit Angelsee, die wir fürs nächste Jahr mal besichtig haben, sagten die mir, dass das Angeln an allen Seen und Flüssen einen Erlaubnisschein bedingt und die Strafen wohl recht hoch sein sollen. Salzwasser und große Mündungen sind frei, wie sie sagten.


----------



## Smith (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

ich hab im mittelmeer geangelt in kroatien und Sardienen !!


und um auf gut deutsch nochmal zusammen zufassen!! ich kann in frankreich am meer einafch so angeln und kann mir (auch als normal sterblicher und ohne deutschen angelschein ) dort eine Angelerlaubnis ( an turistinfo usw.) für ein bisschen geld kaufen und dann da Angeln!!


----------



## Smith (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

also stimmt das jetzt so wie ich das geschriebn hab??


----------



## Batscha (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

hi nochmal ganz langsam... in frankreich brauchst du um am meer zu fischen gar nix auser ner angel...es sei denn es gibt gewässerkarten das kanst du rausfinden in dem du im touristenbüro nachfragst (geht auch schon vorab per email) im süßwasser musst du, in dem ort in dem du angeln willst, eine gewässerkarte kaufen die bekommt jeder der sie bezahlen kann ...soll heißen man muss keine prüfung angelschein oder sonstiges vorweisen.

einigen gemeinden,vor allem grenznahe, verlangen mitlerweile einen kleinen angelschein.. den man dort machen kann  oder man hat einen deutschen fischereischein  oder man hat eine gewässerkarte vom vorjahr gruß und petri


----------



## Smith (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis in Frankreich*

ok danke nochmal an alle für die info!


----------

